# Wintering Over Florence Oregone



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 15, 2017)

Of course nothing pops up for old threads for here ha. Wintering over on the west coast first time ever. Renting a spot to crash with my pops and sister. Mostly sleep in my tent. Indoors just ain't all me. But considering it rains a lot such as wildly, now, it's nice to have a place to cook swell meals and be dry and warmish to read and write and play guitar and watch movies from the stellar library. Great stuff down there on wild edibles etc. Got Oregon ebt and local radio station is bad ass and I foresee personal air time before I head out in marchish. Food bank is great too. People generally accepting of a scruffy young guy and his saddle bagged furry mutt. I've declined rides from family and only will walk or bicycle till I leave. The evergreen huckleberries are plentiful right now. Lots of great piney sand dune ridges right off our street. And a two mile hike out of town gets ya to the harbor vista park where I camped two weeks ago and it was awesome. Been doing a little crabbing, some with my dad. Should have some job in the next week I'm hoping to cover next few months of rent to my pops. Anyone pass thru hit me up. See what I can do for ya.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Nov 15, 2017)

sounds like a great winter plan enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 15, 2017)

Right on man. Appreciate that. Just gotta remember myself. Day by day. Haven't stayed put this long in some time


----------



## Bumrumors (Nov 15, 2017)

Ive homebummed it there a handful of times. The fish food bank katty corner to the groceout is amazing, especially since you get 16 food boxes a year and they have traveling bags of hygene products incase your traveling. The elks thrift shop on the 101 behind the red bbq spot in the center of town has awesome deals, picked up a 2 buck webster grill and bbqed all the time this last spring. They warming shelter opens up in december, first one ever happend in early winter when i was passing through. Recycling was great there and all the extras i found or was handed by the locals was emense. Hands down florence was a great spot to hang a few months. The library was great. Its wifi was weak but i Torrented a lot of music and ebooks there. The abandon mill by cushman is a great spot to check out, rumors of a half pipe last year, i checked it out and nothing. If you go to the local bumbfeed behind that dairy queen in the blue church, there are some solid locals to find work from and the normal group of elderly to young tent dwellers. Good choice on the spot.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 16, 2017)

I spent a couple days in Florence last year. Its a nice spot to hang out. Winter on the oregon coast isint bad at all, if you can deal with moisture. Never gets below freezing.

Good luck. Im missing Oregon right now, as i havetraveled down to Texas (ugh) fora while


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 16, 2017)

Yeah food bank stacked me up. There's a bad ass skatepark in the large park in town. And hat elks thrift store just gave me a nice shirt when the old man saw my dog with his pack on. A job is fucking hard to find. Never had this much trouble. May have to work for mcdonalds. I spent a good five hours walking down and up the strip applying anywhere. Seasonal town.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 16, 2017)

And yes rain a good bit but not so far non stop for days and days. Yesterday was all fucking early morning till this morning and then patchy as me and my pooch hiked around applying. Was nice to be inside watching docs and reading.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 16, 2017)

Work in the morning. Looks like I'll be breaking my code of no vehicles but she'll pick me up as 9 miles on a bike to work all day and 9 back is semi unfeasible. Sort of necessity as it is


----------



## Freerange (Nov 17, 2017)

Careful crabbing right now, Domoic Acid levels are high and many areas have been shut down in Oregon. There is a fun skatepark there and Pizza at Abby's is always great too.


----------



## Bumrumors (Nov 17, 2017)

Find a local named kurt, 23ish , skinny homebumm. Kurts the shit.


----------



## duderino (Nov 17, 2017)

I live on the coast too in Newport. Checkout Siltcoos lake if you can. There's a trailhead off the highway just south of Florence. It's about a 2 mile hike back to the lake and there's a free campground back there that nobody uses. I've camped there a bunch of times by myself. There's picnic tables, fire pits and an outhouse back there. I'm not big into fishing but I think it would be an ok spot if you're into that. There's a sandboard park in Florence too that's kind of fun. Sandboarding is like surfing down dunes if you're not familiar with it. The park is one of a kind I believe. I've been there a couple times.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 17, 2017)

Dude hell yeah just had my first day of work through CL for this lady over looking the lake. Gorgeous with the alpine ridge above.


----------

